# Aussie gaper!



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

See you at perisher dude!


----------



## luigi636 (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah man hopefully will get up there a good amount! Here's to a good season, hoping for at least a little real snow 
I'm working at Thredbo so will probably spend most of my time taking advantage of my half price pass over there.
Any tips for a first timer in Jindy man?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

show some leg so you get a lift when youre hitching on the corner LOL


----------



## luigi636 (Mar 14, 2013)

hahaha shiyeet will do


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

What's a "gaper" in oz? Because here it means something that I don't think you mean....
:blink:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> What's a "gaper" in oz? Because here it means something that I don't think you mean....
> :blink:


A gaper is the same thing here, buuuuut maybe OP doesn't know? or maybe he has just decided he is a gaper 

Enjoy your first season mate, and if you get picked up showing leg at Jindy then i hope you're ready for a rough night!


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> What's a "gaper" in oz? Because here it means something that I don't think you mean....
> :blink:


Same thing. He was just takin the piss. (joking)


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not local, and have never heard of "gaper." Any one want to give me a heads up?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Starky said:


> I'm not local, and have never heard of "gaper." Any one want to give me a heads up?


Turn off your browser-safe and image search "gaping". Good luck.


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

Found it!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Starky said:


> Found it!!!


I feel kinda guilty now. Jeebus I hope you're an adult. :blink:


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I feel kinda guilty now. Jeebus I hope you're an adult. :blink:


Lol. The things one neglects to consider on the interweb.


----------



## luigi636 (Mar 14, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Turn off your browser-safe and image search "gaping". Good luck.


Yeah I'm not that kind of gaper haha. I was just making a joke at myself to say I'm still fairly new to boarding. I have my first board sitting in my bed room waiting for its time. Soon..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The weather just turned a little fresh too. Exciting!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ETM said:


> The weather just turned a little fresh too. Exciting!


fuck yeah, i was getting sick of our 10 day run above 35 (thats 95 for you american folk).

Fucken hot, bring on some cold weather!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Turn off your browser-safe and image search "gaping". Good luck.


LOL. I thought the same thing. 

Do a YouTube search for "Gaper Day". Fucken hilarious! I guess I'm a gaper too...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Im getting my kit sorted out for camping on the main range.


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

wow, that's cool how your season is about to start. I just realized that this forum must be somewhat active throughout the year, with the global reach of the interwebz and whatnot. that lets those in the off-season to stay somewhat engaged mentally.

welcome!


----------

